# Nick Nolte escapes burning home in Malibu



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick Nolte escapes burning home in Malibu

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081007/ap_en_mo/people_nolte_fire


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

free basing will do that to you.


----------

